# Ill hamster?



## Bruciehammie80 (May 15, 2015)

Hi. I have a hamster who is 1.5yrs old and I'm worried. He is drinking more than usual and he has a red bulge from his bottom. He is eating and drinking etc as normal can you advise please as I am worried. Thanks


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

A red bulge from his bottom doesn't sound normal at all, I think you should take him to the vets for an examination as it could be a prolapse or something. Hope he's ok


----------



## Bruciehammie80 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for your help. I took him to the vets yesterday morning and it turned out to be a very aggressive cancerr tumour. Although he was okay in himself the vet said it would get worse and he would be in pain so I had to have him put down. Absolutely gutted and so upset. I know he was only a hamster but he was so tame and lovely and really good company. X


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

aw sorry to read that. Glad he had a gentle and peaceful end though


----------



## Bruciehammie80 (May 15, 2015)

Thank you for your help and thanks for your message. I just didn't want to see him suffer bless him x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about your hamster.


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

So sorry that you had to say good bye. xx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

So very sad when a Hamster passes away....we've had lots over the years and it was so hard saying goodbye to them...they have such lovely personalities...thinking of you at this very sad time hun.
R.I.P. Sweetie. x


----------



## Bruciehammie80 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks he was so sweet and never bit anyone my other half and I are missing him sso much so daft. Thanks for your messages Rip baby Bruce. X


----------



## Anna I (Jul 5, 2015)

Rest in peace, little one.

EVERYBODY:

If your hamster has a bump anywhere, contact your vet. Your li'l baby could be struggling without you knowing!

God bless.


----------

